

Ask HN: Do you practice Test Driven Development? - septerr


======
mpweiher
Yes. For me the tests are actually part of the class, which is one of the
reasons I implemented my own test framework
([https://github.com/mpw/MPWTest](https://github.com/mpw/MPWTest)). The other
reason is that at the time I started, there was no other test framework for
Objective-C...

I recently saw a new language that actually makes tests part of the class
definition, so maybe that idea is gaining some traction. TDD also meshes well
with "hexagonal architecture".

------
gesman
TDD is suitable for routine, predictable projects with predictable, well
described in advance interfaces.

For less predictable, more challenging, more unique, more consuming and more
intensely creative development TDD is a drag. And so is plethora of many other
buzzwords invented in the last 8-12 yrs.

------
dreamdu5t
Yes, I practice TDD. Hrm? My coverage is only 60% you say? About that... ;)

------
PaulHoule
Yes

